# Sac Valley, Grizzly Island



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open

Scratches 1,17,27,55,61,62,64

46 back to LB
2,3,4,6,8,9,11,12,13,15,19,22,24,25,28,31,32,33,34,36,38,41,43,45,46,47,50,52,54,57,58,60,65,68,69,70,71,74,75,76,78,79,80,81,82,84


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Amateur
6 scratches 14,15,34,45,46,53

34 back to LB
1,3,4,5,6,12,16,17,19,20,23,24,25,27,29,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,37,41,42,44,47,48,49,52,56,57,58,59


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Qual 11 to 4th series
5,17,19,21,22,30,33,34,37,38,40


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats to Skyhigh's Crusin' for a Bruisin' ~ "Cruise", and Mike Taylor of SkyHigh Retrievers, here in WA, for their Qual WIN today!!!

Sorry, I don't have any other placements.

Rick


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Am dogs to water blind, very tight to the shore, duck in a rat trap:
1,4,5,12,16,17,24,25,30,31,32,33,35,37,38,41,42,47,48,49,52,56,57,58,59

Very tough, lots of pick-ups,
Lynn


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2009)

moorelabs said:


> Am dogs to water blind, very tight to the shore, duck in a *rat trap*:


Just curious...

1) How many folks train using these?
2) When's the last time you saw one in a trial?

I think it's been 7 or 8 years since I have seen one.

Thanks for all the updates, Lynn and everyone.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Interesting question, Melanie. We don't train using a rat trap and I can't think of anyone we have trained with here in N. Calif. that do. Same as you, I have not seen one used at a trial for years. I don't think our club even has one in the equipment trailer. If judges asked for one, we would probably have to try to find one in a hurry. I wonder if Sacramento had one in their trailer or if one of the Am judges specifically brought one.

Am judges are Judy Powers and Marilyn Dahlheim.


----------



## trog (Apr 25, 2004)

in Wisconsin these would be common on water blinds in the water rather than on the shore.
We have the facilities to place birds out in the water rather than just on shore. 

Now instructing the bird boy to row a boat and place the bird is another problem.

Also ever see a dog that couldn't get the bird off the trap or got tangled in the line not a nice situation

trog


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I have one in my training stuff somewhere. I put it in there when I saw a rat trap used in a NAHRA water blind. I've used it once or twice but it's been a looooong time.

I had never seen a rat trap used in a trial until last summer. 

I don't know why, I think they can make a good blind.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Son of a gun. I asked hubby about rat traps. 

We own one; he carries it in our truck all the time, but rarely uses it. He said that at least once, a club borrowed it to use at their trial for a water blind. Bird could not be planted on the shoreline, so the rat trap was used to hold the bird in the water.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Not to take away from this thread but I'm fairly new to this game and have no clue to the 
"duck in a rat trap" bird placement.

Can anyone explain this as I have never seen it.

Diane


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

We have trained with them here in Maine. I have never (to my recollection) had one at trial. 

One time, at West Thompson Dam, CT hunt test...we ran a land/water blind straight out into open water. Dog and handler were in holding blind while guns threw a duck or used a winger, not sure which now, to get the duck out there...not sure why they did not use a rat trap. 

Line for the blind was about half way up a hill. ..dogs ran straight down, through some cover right at the shoreline...then out into open water. It was big open water, no island off the shore... 

Some would not swim out...nothing out there to go to, probably never trained it. 

(have to add, that our old guy "Andi" did the blind just fine) 

Judy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I ran a Qual where we used a rat trap--about 4 yrs. ago or so. Used to have them on waterblinds all the time. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Actually, it was a line attached to an orange stake with the beak stuck into a shotgun shell. Very original per Verne Cooney, and working well.
Am callbacks:
water marks in the morning, 13 back, rain expected
1,4,12,24,30,31,32,33,35,38,41,49,56


----------



## KEITH L (Nov 2, 2005)

several years ago roger reopelle chesapeake in qualifying blind picked up 
the bird and brought the entire cement block anchor back. with i would 
say at least 100 lbs of bottom weeds attached to it. the dog dragged it 
i would say 120-yards to shore. slowest swim ever never quit it dislodged
on shore. ended up having to reset the blind it was a memorable moment 
watching this powerful dog drag the whole bottom never gave up. fantastic
dog i believe correct me if i'm wrong but i belive the dogs name was chase.
i think that weekend was when roger decided to purchase the dog from 
a long time friends widow...


keith l
________
YMF262


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open dogs to water blind, half done:
2,9,12,15,19,22,24,25,33,34,36,41,43,45,46,50,54,57,60,65,69,70,71,74,75,76,78,79,80,81,82,84
blind is long down a channel, with a poison bird thrown up front.
Good luck to everyone in the morning....several pick-ups late in the afternoon
Lynn


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

michiana used a rat trap on the open water blind last year...


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anyone have the derby results?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Derby is not finished....will put them up when they come.
LM


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Folks,
This forum is for an *event*. Talking about rat traps is for another general forum.


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

I am not new to forums..as I am a photographer and surf photo sites daily..but today is my first day here. This is awesome. I like the ability to know what is happening on these trial..it is hard to wait until Mondays to get the download. Thanks for all who contribute. I am eager to hear what call backs and results are for the derby. thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

labhauler said:


> Folks,
> This forum is for an *event*. Talking about rat traps is for another general forum.


I think there are more important things in life to worry about.


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> I think there are more important things in life to worry about.


 
Melanie,

Compose your list of all those things that are more important along with those that are less. Then, let's compare! 

Can't wait to see...


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

dscheat said:


> I am not new to forums..as I am a photographer and surf photo sites daily..but today is my first day here. This is awesome. I like the ability to know what is happening on these trial..it is hard to wait until Mondays to get the download. Thanks for all who contribute. I am eager to hear what call backs and results are for the derby. thanks in advance.


Dave, Welcome to RTF. We are all waiting to hear the derby results. 
btw, got your message this morning. You were hard to locate but thought in case you were up there, you could accommodate the request. Thanks.

Arleen


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

15 dogs back for a running water triple in the Open. Sorry, I don't have numbers.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Melanie Foster said:


> 15 dogs back for a running water triple in the Open. Sorry, I don't have numbers.


...thank you!..numbers are good...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Dave Welcome to RTF sure miss the training days and doughnuts!!!
Mark and Cindy


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Derby results
1st #30 Nightwings Marsh Leader (o) Laurna & Steve Cote (h) Steve Cote

2nd # Tru’s Little Cruiser (o) Amie Duke (h) John Henninger/Amie Duke

3rd # 6 Sanpitch River Mighty Minnow (o) Bill Totten/James Peterson (h) Bill Totten

4th # 27 Port Costas Chantilly Lace (o) Fred Warf/Tammy Zahornacky (h) Tammy Zahornacky/ Fred Warf 
 for ya!

RJ # 32 Yankee Fork Yancy (o) Gary Rowlett (h) Eric Fangsrud
JAMS # 9, 19, 23, 24
Congrats to all!!!!


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

Mark and Cindy, 
Likewise, I thought of you guys when we were doing our trial in Yuma. Hope all is well. I was hoping my young derby dog got some color this week in the trial. I do not know what his number was. 

Dave


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

WOOHOO Tammy and Lacy!! They're mooovin' on up!
Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Amateur Results 

1st - #24 Michael Moore with Brook (Qualifies for Amateur Nationals)
2nd - #41 Gary Ahlgren with Telli
3rd - #4 Charles Tyson with Moda
4th - #1 Mary Ahlgren with Julia
RJ - #56 Gary Zellner with Dakota

Jams #12, 30, 31, 32, 33, 35 & 49

Tammy


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> WOOHOO Tammy and Lacy!! They're mooovin' on up!
> Suzanne B


 
I thought it was "Wu Wu". 

Good job Tammy.

Congrats to Mike and Brook, also to Mary and Gary.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I can tell you never shook a pompom or owned a fluffy, Josh. It's always been WOOHOO or on occasion WOOWOO.

Suzanne B


----------



## caduckman6 (Mar 30, 2008)

great job steve and giude i think thats 3 derby wins. hey helen where does that put them on the derby list


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE MOORE'S. You folks need to start judging now 

Kris


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

With his 1st place Derby win at the Sacramento Valley field trial this weekend, Nightwing's Marsh Leader ("Guide") has 23 Derby points. He has run only 9 Derbies so far. 

Guide is owner-amateur trained and handled by our training partner Steve Cote.

Guide's breeding: NAFC/FC Carbon Copy of Horn Creek x Patton's Party Girl.
DOB 9-22-2007
He has a good start on 2009 and has almost all year to run. 

Congratulations to our good friend and training partner Steve Cote and his wife Laurna. Hang on to your hats, friends, 2009 will be a year to remember.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Suzanne Burr said:


> I can tell you never shook a pompom or owned a fluffy, Josh. It's always been WOOHOO or on occasion WOOWOO.
> 
> Suzanne B


Check this out, Suzanne!! You might like this updated cheer posted by "M". It's very cool  


http://retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=25664&page=5
(Randy Bohn Thread/General Forums)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## dscheat (Feb 22, 2009)

I guess no news tonight on the callbacks for the last series of the open? and the placements?


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Open results (!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)(!)
1st # 12 Waydago Call of the Wild (o)Michael Spalding (h) John Henninger
2nd # 54 FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer (o) Janice Gunn (h) John Gunn
3rd #19 FC Adams Acre Water Lilly (o) Marion Boulton Stroud (h) Bill Sargenti
4th #46 FC Pike of Castlebay (o)Marion Boulton Stroud (h) Bill Sargenti

RJ #22 FC/AFC Land Ahoy (o) Gary Zellner (h) Jerry Patopea

JAMS # 36,33,41,50,60,71,81 D),82

Congrats to all - woohoo Billy S.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks for posting Open results. At least now I can rest knowning my boy didn't finish. 

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Janet,

Thanks for the Open results!!

CONGRATULATIONS John, Janice and Stanley on your 2nd Place!!!

Way to go Ringo!!! 

Thanks to Sacramento Valley RC and all the volunteers that made this trial a success. 

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Complete Results are on Entry Express

https://www.entryexpress.net/loggedIn/viewentries.aspx?eid=2998 

Thanks Becky Sisco, FT Secretary!!!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Oh My Gosh Congratulations Scott, John & Amy !!!!! Way to Go Call of the Wild Drake!!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Scott, John & Drake on the Open 1st!!! Congrats to Gary & Pirate on the Res. Jam!!!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

helencalif said:


> With his 1st place Derby win at the Sacramento Valley field trial this weekend, Nightwing's Marsh Leader ("Guide") has 23 Derby points. He has run only 9 Derbies so far.


Very impressive especially the Qualifying win at 13 months of age.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> Very impressive especially the Qualifying win at 13 months of age.


Yes, that was quite a weekend for Guide and Steve -- a "Baby Double-Header" ... first in the Derby AND first in the Qual at the same trial at barely 13 mo. 

Obviously, he can mark. But Steve is not just focusing on Derby marks. In training Guide runs all age marks and blinds.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to John, Janice....and "Stanley" !!!  

Open 2nd # 54 FC AFC FTCH AFTCH OTCH TNT's Stanley Steamer (o) Janice Gunn (h) John Gunn

"Stanley's" back !! 

Awesome!!

Edit: Congratulations to "Billie", Open JAM  

Judy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Tammy Z said:


> Janet,
> 
> Thanks for the Open results!!
> 
> ...



...Congratulations to you, Tammy!! ...and "Lacy" !

Derby 4th, # 27 Port Costas Chantilly Lace (o) Fred Warf/Tammy Zahornacky


..and, Derby JAM, Wasatch's Red Desert Rainy !!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congrats to Steve, Laurna Cote and Guide derby win! 

And Scott, John & Drake on the Open 1st!!!


----------

